#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Colleges in Australia - Top Universities in Australia - List of Colleges in Australia

## nitika.arora

*List of University
*
*Location
*

 1  The University of New South Wales
*Sydney
*

 2  The Australian National University
*Canberra*

 3  Monash University
*Clayton* 

 4  The University of Sydney
*Sydney*

 5  The University of Melbourne
*Melbourne*

 6  The University of Queensland
*St Lucia*

 7  The University of Adelaide
*Adelaide*

 8  The University of Western Australia
*Crawley*

 9  Macquarie University
*Sydney*

 10  RMIT University
*Melbourne* 

 11  University of Technology, Sydney
*Sydney*

 12  Queensland University of Technology
*Brisbane*

 13  Curtin University of Technology
*Perth*

 14  Charles Sturt University
*Bathurst* 

 15  University of Wollongong
*Wollongong* 

 16  La Trobe University
*Melbourne* 

 17  University of South Australia
*Adelaide* 

 18  Deakin University
*Geelong* 

 19  Swinburne University of Technology
*Hawthorn* 

 20  Griffith University
*Brisbane* 

 21  Flinders University
*Adelaide* 

 22  Edith Cowan University
*Joondalup* 

 23  University of New England
*Armidale*

 24  The University of Newcastle
*Callaghan* 

 25  Murdoch University
*Murdoch* 

 26  University of Canberra
*Canberra*

 27  University of Tasmania
*Hobart*

 28  University of Western Sydney
*Penrith* 

 29  James Cook University
*Townsville* 

 30  University of Southern Queensland
*Toowoomba* 

 31  Victoria University
*Melbourne*

 32  Central Queensland University
*North Rockhampton* 

 33  Southern Cross University
*Lismore* 

 34  Bond University
*Robina* 

 35  Australian Catholic University
*North Sydney*

 36  Charles Darwin University
*Darwin* 

 37  University of the Sunshine Coast
*Sippy Downs*

 38  The University of Notre Dame Australia
*Fremantle* 

 39  University of Ballarat
*Ballarat*








  Similar Threads: Medical Colleges in Australia - List of Medical Colleges in Australia Dental Colleges in Australia - List of Dental Colleges in Australia Best mba colleges in australia - MBA College in Australia List of Top Colleges in Australia - List of top ranked colleges in australia Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price

----------

